# Looking for trainer in Kentucky area



## cori1024 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am looking trainer/trainers in the central Ky area or OH, TN, for general behavior/obedience training - probably would prefer a trainer that could take the dog for a month rather than once a week training 1 hour training sessions.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not sure how far away you are, I'd check out Nick: Home


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

For experience, we recommend Melody Greba in Verona, KY.


----------

